# Feeding Eaastern Long Neck Turtle



## Dragon--Lover (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I saved a baby ELN turtle's life last week from a construction site. It is the only one that survived the big machines. 

The little guy is only 6cm. Not the first turtle I have, but the first baby turtle. I have in 1" water depth, temperature between 26 and 28 degrees, seperate from the other turtle. (they see him as food)

He seems pretty healthy, he is swiming around and his shell is pretty good. Tried feeding him dried pellets, frozen turtle food and blood worms but isnt eating anything. Is there anything else I can do? I have only had him for 4 days.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 13, 2010)

If he's been living in the wild, might be a good idea to try and simulate "wilder" sources of food, like he would have been eating before? Maybe fish or crickets would appeal to him more than pellets? 

It could be that he's just stressed and needs some time to settle, but at the end of the day, if he's not eating, the best thing you could do, imo, is to find somewhere nearby to where you found him, and let him go. He's wild, after all; it's where he belongs.

I rescued some baby blueys from certain death, once. They stayed wild - they never tamed, and they hated being in captivity. So we just fattened them up and made sure they were hunting properly over winter, and released them with full bellies once it warmed up again. It was really satisfying experience.


----------



## Schlumpe (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Dragon Lover, I would recommend stop feeding the frozen dinners and pellets and bloodworms. These are not a good source of food for turtles.

See the attached link for a care sheet.

Australian Freshwater Turtles


----------



## Funkstaa (Apr 13, 2010)

I have to agree with Kristy, you need to offer them more of a 'wild diet' maybe grab some feeder fish or something but at the same time you need to release them as they aren't accostomed to captivity and it would be cruel to keep them.In the meantime though make sure you have a uv light on them a decent filter ( some calgrit wouldn't hurt if you can get ahold of it ) and check out australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 13, 2010)

Dragon--Lover said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I saved a baby ELN turtle's life last week from a construction site. It is the only one that survived the big machines.
> 
> ...


ok first off , what state are u in?
u need to release the turtle back to the wild as its illegal to take wildlife .if releasing isnt an option the id seek a registered wildlife carer and hand it over to them .


----------



## Vincey (Apr 13, 2010)

moar sirenz plz.. 

Good job for rescuing it from a *construction site *whether it's illegal or not(which it is) i personally think you did the correct thing if its life was more endangered being there than in the* TEMPORARY* care of yourself. 

I will say that i agree with zoojas, hand it over or release it.


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 13, 2010)

VinceFASSW said:


> moar sirenz plz..
> 
> Good job for rescuing it from a *construction site *whether it's illegal or not(which it is) i personally think you did the correct thing if its life was more endangered being there than in the* TEMPORARY* care of yourself.
> 
> I will say that i agree with zoojas, hand it over or release it.


i agree[ never said i didnt] , i would have done the same thing [ resscue it from danger] but then id release it , or hand it over .


----------



## Dragon--Lover (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your responces. Just a quick update, the little guy is eating. 

I called a reptile park to hand him in and the only thing they kept on suggesting is to release him back in the wild. The pond he used to live in does not exist any more. All water flow is being diverted to underground drainage. I know for a fact if I do release him back in the wild whereI found him the construction site will kill him.

I have taken care of turtles more then half my life but never a baby, so thanks for all your help guys. And as soon as I fatten him up I will release him back in the wild but definately a different location.


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 14, 2010)

Dragon--Lover said:


> Thanks everyone for your responces. Just a quick update, the little guy is eating.
> 
> I called a reptile park to hand him in and the only thing they kept on suggesting is to release him back in the wild. The pond he used to live in does not exist any more. All water flow is being diverted to underground drainage. I know for a fact if I do release him back in the wild whereI found him the construction site will kill him.
> 
> I have taken care of turtles more then half my life but never a baby, so thanks for all your help guys. And as soon as I fatten him up I will release him back in the wild but definately a different location.


i see u didnt mention what state your in still ?
im sure that there would be other wildlife carers out there other then a reptile park ?


----------

